# a newfie joke for you



## t-bone tim (Sep 12, 2007)

A local power commission needed 2 teams of men to dig holes and put up new telephone poles by hand , they hired a team of new brunswickers
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and a team of newfoundlanders !

Well after the first day the forman asked each team how'd they done ?......new brunswickers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 answered  " we did alright sir ,15 in total "....wow 15 , thats great barked the forman ,turnin to the newfies he asked the same question ,how'd you guys do ?? ....

the newfies replied ... tree bye ...
forman says tree bye ??  whats tree bye ?? these new brunswickers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 got 15 done and you fellas only got tree bye ???...why's that ?





newfie replies " YES BYE...BUT LOOK HOW MUCH DAY LEAVE STICKIN OUTTA DA GROUND "


----------

